# Where to buy Giant Betta's?



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

I've read up on some articles about giant betta's and I am intrigued.. for the future, I'd love to have a sorority of giant betta's or just one male. Does anyone know of a US breeder for giant betta's? :-D


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Right here. I have some for sale right now. Check out my sig for my site with current stock. Mostly i've been selling them to members here for $5 each. I have 3 girls right now that aren't breeding quality, but are still pretty fish that i will do a combo deal on.


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> Right here. I have some for sale right now. Check out my sig for my site with current stock. Mostly i've been selling them to members here for $5 each. I have 3 girls right now that aren't breeding quality, but are still pretty fish that i will do a combo deal on.


Omg that's fantastic! What's the largest you've bred? I'd buy them right now if I could.. still got two more years until I can get my own permanent place without knowing I'll have to go back into a dorm that doesn't allow fish (but i still keep him anyway, heehee)!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

They aren't breeder quality but you can get them from petco.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> Right here. I have some for sale right now. Check out my sig for my site with current stock. Mostly i've been selling them to members here for $5 each. I have 3 girls right now that aren't breeding quality, but are still pretty fish that i will do a combo deal on.


How big are your giants when they are fully grown? Have you ever bred long-fin giants? Do you ever plan to?


----------



## Cyndih70 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can you mix the giant females and regular size females in a sorority?


----------



## Keroro (May 9, 2012)

Cyndih70 said:


> Can you mix the giant females and regular size females in a sorority?


I've seen pictures of sororities with giants and regular betta's so I assume it would be okay, but I'm no professional haha.




a123andpoof said:


> They aren't breeder quality but you can get them from petco.


hmm good to know, do you think they would have giant crown tails or veil tails?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine are around 2.5 inches - 2.75 right now. the biggest i have are right around 3 but those are my breeders. Hopefully some more of them make it to 3" but their growth has slowed way down. 

It's probably possible to breed the genetics of the size into the fins of a VT or HM, but I don't really have any direct knowledge in that. I focus on HMPKs right now.

My sorority right now has four girls at 2", one girl at 2.5" and one monster girl at 3" who makes the rest look puny. She's the dominant one. But they live together just fine once they established the pecking order.


----------

